# Shipping from Brazil to the UK



## andyeverywhere

Hi all,

I'm looking to get a few quotes for shipping a few cases and bags back to the UK from Sao Paulo. Not having much luck with the online quote people so wondered if anyone had any ideas?

We're in Sao Paulo.

We're also looking for someone to look after our English motorhome for a few years - would make a lovely solar=powered shack on someone's eco-farm or something?

Andy


----------

